# What would you do?



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok, short history: 
A) 6 x 8 loft divided into 2 sections. One section for prisoner breeders with access to enclosed aviary. Other section, perches only, currently holding a few YB. 
B) 4 x 8 loft set up for flyers, has 3 nest boxes for dedicated pairs on wood eggs (non-prisoners) Mixed colors, strains & sexes.

Want to keep the section for prisoners only in loft A, it works very well. Want to divide cocks, hens & white birds. 

Have opportunity to build! So here's where you come in:
Option 1) add another 8' to loft A, making it a 6 x 16, with 3 sections(easy conversion to make it 4 sections if ever needed): prisoner, hens, cocks. Hens & cocks would be flyers. This would allow loft B to be for white birds only.
Option 2) Use existing loft A for hens & cocks, all flyers. Loft B for all whites. Build a 3rd seperate loft 4x8 for prisoners only.

I am only loft flying, not racing from here. So what should I do? Add on to Loft A or completely add another building? Any pros/ cons?


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

This summer I was faced with a similar challenge. I decided on an 8 x 6 salt box. Two 4 x 6 sections separated by a sliding door. I've decided to put a sputnik trap on the front; in addition to being a trap, it will serve as a small flypen, and it won't take up any valueable interior space.

I've placed four next boxes on the side that the birds won't trap into. That way I'm able to segregate my prisoners when letting my YB's out. As soon as they are out, I'm able to open the slider for all loft access. I'm also attaching a 2 x 4 x 2 aluminum flypen to the right side of the loft that will allow all birds outside for baths, etc. It has a door that accomodate my training basket for ease in loading birds. That's in the process of being built for me. I'm not that handy.

The Sputnik I've 'ordered' is a HABRU PLUS from Holland. It's semi custom: sides and top have clear plastic to provide shelter; the bottom is wire mesh to allow droppings to fall through, underneath the bottom is a board/tray that can catch droppigs or extends to serve as a settling board, it is built to accomodate a two field Unikon antenna and timing system. It's shipped but hasn't arrived yet.

I've attached the maximum three pictures.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Very Very nice loft.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Yours is similiar to my Loft A, but I need more room LOL!!! and you will too given time 
I really could make what I have now work well, it has been this long. But got the chance to build, and the $ to do it. I would rather have more space than birds, something about that elbow room I like 

Worst nightmare I can invision is retraining everyone to the new setup, but we are int he winter months. Not flying much so hopefully if I get to building fast enough, they will learn their new section before spring.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I would put the 2 lofts about 8 ft apart , that way you already have 2 walls and build in between them.
Dave


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> I would put the 2 lofts about 8 ft apart , that way you already have 2 walls and build in between them.
> Dave


The 2 lofts I currently have are approx. 15' apart and not movable. Or were you refering to a new loft being placed 8' from the existing one? That may be an idea, then I can enclose between the 2 later on when I need more room LOL


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well first you built a 6 by 8 loft and out grew it, then you built a 4 by 8 loft and out grew it. That's about what I did, so I now have a 10 by 18 with a 2 ft walk way in the back, and did away with my other 2 lofts. Just a thought.
Dave


----------

